# The sort of tourist we don't want



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

A Chinese tourist carved his name on the wall of the 3000 year old temple in Luxor. Chinese social media and newspapers have publicly shamed the offender, with headlines such as "China's Tourist Shame."

However, the incident appears unreported on Egyptian media and the man responsible has not been charged with any criminal offence. This is an issue that should not be ignored and Egyptian authorities should ensure that such incidents are not repeated in the future. The writing reads: "Ding Jinhao was here."


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

To be fair, there is plenty of graffiti from 18th and 19th century tourists all over valley of the kings tombs. If they were innovative, they could install a special wall and charge tourists to engrave their name in it.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> To be fair, there is plenty of graffiti from 18th and 19th century tourists all over valley of the kings tombs. If they were innovative, they could install a special wall and charge tourists to engrave their name in it.


The ancient Egyptians themselves put graffiti on many of the temples....many of the cartouches have been covered with graffiti when they were trying to erase anything to do with the previous Pharoah....so graffiti is nothing new.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> To be fair, there is plenty of graffiti from 18th and 19th century tourists all over valley of the kings tombs. If they were innovative, they could install a special wall and charge tourists to engrave their name in it.




I hardly think that is relevant... we should know better now


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hurghadapat said:


> The ancient Egyptians themselves put graffiti on many of the temples....many of the cartouches have been covered with graffiti when they were trying to erase anything to do with the previous Pharoah....so graffiti is nothing new.



we dont go there to look at new graffiti


----------

